# cifs option for mount



## garcetto (Nov 8, 2010)

hi, is there and option to mount a windows share as cifs instead of smbfs?
i have tested and it exist under linux  (mount -t cifs -o guest,uid=client_user,gid=users //192.168.44.100/share /path_to/mount).
any clue? thanks !


----------



## garcetto (Nov 8, 2010)

and of course i CANNOT use netbios over tcp, so smbfs mount is NOT a solution


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2010)

garcetto said:
			
		

> hi, is there and option to mount a windows share as cifs instead of smbfs?


They're the same thing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Message_Block


----------



## garcetto (Nov 8, 2010)

anyway, smbfs is using 139 port and netbios over tcp, cifs use 445 and netbios can be disabled.
any clue?


----------



## garcetto (Nov 8, 2010)

done some more testing and googling...it seems that it is a problem of mount_smbfs on freebsd that does not permit to ignore the "netbios over tcp" name of the server (no fallback to tcp 445 and dns resolution if netbios is off).
made some tests with it enabled and disabled on an xp "server" pc, and it does not work, confirmed.
very very bad...the funny thing is that under debian it works! sigh!!!


----------

